# Ping entre mac et pc et nom d'hote ?



## vampire1976 (19 Mars 2007)

J'ai un pote qui a un problème : 



> Hello,
> 
> J'ai une petite question pour les experts Mac OS X
> 
> ...


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2007)

Et est-ce que la technologie Apple "*Bonjour*" (anciennement Rendez-vous) pour windows ne ferait pas l'affaire ?


----------



## adysoft (19 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et est-ce que la technologie Apple "*Bonjour*" (anciennement Rendez-vous) pour windows ne ferait pas l'affaire ?


 
Bonjour,

le pote en question c'est moi.

Merci pour la réponse, je suis au boulot (sur pc) donc je ne pourrais tester "bonjour" que ce soir chez moi !
Je reviendrais pour dire ce qu'il en est.


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2007)

je ne garantis rien.
mon r&#233;seau local perso est enti&#232;rement mac donc je ne suis pas confront&#233; &#224; ce genre de situation.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2007)

Normalement dans les prefs syst&#232;me -> partage -> partage windows en bas on voit quelle adresse prendre pour atteindre le mac via samba. Apr&#232;s faut voir ce que ce mac donne et si C'est r&#233;glable dans /etc/smb.conf


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mars 2007)

Salut ady au passage et bienvenue sur le forum ^^


----------



## adysoft (19 Mars 2007)

Merci Vampire !

Ok, je suis donc chez moi, j'ai lu la doc de "bonjour", mais de ce que j'ai compris, cette technologie permet de communiquer qu'avec d'autres périphériques compatibles "bonjour". Ce qui manifestement n'est pas le cas de windows.
J'ai bien vu qu'il y a un client bonjour à télécharger pour windows, mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'il n'y a pas de processus de résolution de nom sous OSX !

OSX n'est pas compatible Netbios ?

Pourtant d'après apple, c'est le cas depuis la 10.2, alors que se passe t il :mouais: ?


----------



## canibal (20 Mars 2007)

IL l'est grace a samba...
netbios c'est pour la partage de fichier pas pou les r&#233;solutions DNS (bien que dans les deux cas on utilise un nom...nom netbios et nom DNS, qui peuvent....(ou non) etre les meme)

Ton probl&#232;me vient plus d'un soucis de serveur DNS...

Il faut que tes machines est un DNS local de d&#233;clar&#233; (soit par le biais du serveur DHCP, soit en dur... attention le serveur DNS doit etre local et non un DNS de ton FAI)

Ensuite pour le ping, il ne suffit pas de mettre le nom de la machine... mais il faut pr&#233;ciser que tu restes sur le r&#233;seau local.... sinon la requete ne fonctionnera pas sans suffixe DNS...

dans ton cas 

ping nommachine.local

et pouf &#231;a marche... c'est magique les DNS  ... si seulement windows voulais bien faire que l'on reste dans les standards.... tout le monde comprendrais mieux le fonctionnement des r&#233;seaux.... l'espoir fait vivre...

Bizoux les loulous


----------



## adysoft (20 Mars 2007)

canibal a dit:


> IL l'est grace a samba...
> netbios c'est pour la partage de fichier pas pou les résolutions DNS (bien que dans les deux cas on utilise un nom...nom netbios et nom DNS, qui peuvent....(ou non) etre les meme)
> 
> Ton problème vient plus d'un soucis de serveur DNS...
> ...


 
Heu désolé de te contredire, mais netbios est bien un service de résolutionde nom  
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je suis obligé de monter un serveur DNS chez moi (donc une machine qui tourne 24/24) pour faire mes lookup  
DNS n'est utile pour faire de la résolution de nom d'hote que sur de très grands réseaux où les machines appartiennent à différents domaines (zones). Ce qui n'est pas le cas chez moi. Je n'ai que 5 machines, sur le même sous réseau, pas besoin de DNS donc.
Netbios est justement très pratique dans ce genre de situation où les machines peuvent faire de la résolution de nom sans passer par un DNS.

Pour finir, un ping nommachine.local ne fonctionne pas non plus vu que ma machine xp n'est pas configuré avec ce suffixe DNS, et qu'en plus je n'ai pas monté de serveur DNS ayant autorité sur cette zone "local".

Celà dit, je te remerci pour ton aide


----------



## canibal (20 Mars 2007)

Tu ne me contredis pas, NetBIOS contient une partie qui permet de g&#233;rer une r&#233;solution NOM adresse IP pour faire fonctionner les autres fonctionnalit&#233;s qui le constitut... mais ce n'est pas un protocole de r&#233;solution de Nom... ::
dou mon "(bien que dans les deux cas on utilise un nom...nom netbios et nom DNS, qui peuvent....(ou non) etre les meme)"

Pour info :
Netbios est un protocole de transfert de fichiers co-d&#233;velopp&#233; par IBM et Sytec au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 1980. En 2005, il est utilis&#233; principalement par Microsoft. C'est une interface qui permet d'&#233;tablir des sessions entre diff&#233;rents ordinateurs d'un r&#233;seau.


/************************************************/
Pour ce qui ping machine.local
&#231;a fonctionne entre mac
Pour ce qui est de ping machine
&#231;a fonctionne depuis un PC vers un mac 

L'ensemble des PC ont netbios d'activ&#233;, et l'ensemble des macs ont le partage windows d'activ&#233; (activation de samba avec nmbd/nmblookup)

Pour ce qui est depuis un mac de pinguer un pc sur un domaine... je n'y arrive pas... je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a donne si le PC n'a pas de domaine car je n'ai pas les droits admin sur ma machine du boulot qui est le seul PC que j'ai chez moi...

Pour finir je pense qu'on n'est pas du tout sur la m&#234;me longueur d'onde concernant la gestion d'un r&#233;seau.
L'utilisation de protocole non standard &#233;tant pour moi la pire des insultes, je pr&#233;f&#232;re continuer a pr&#233;coniser les DNS je te laisse le soin de te d&#233;patouiller avec NetBIOS car pour ma part je consid&#232;re que c'est une techno inint&#233;ressante, d&#233;pass&#233;e, et tout juste bonne a etre utilis&#233;e par Microsoft...

Te souhaitant bonne continuation 


PS: Je pense que ton salut se situe dans la configuration smb.conf... plus qu'a trouver o&#249;


----------



## adysoft (20 Mars 2007)

canibal a dit:


> Tu ne me contredis pas, NetBIOS contient une partie qui permet de gérer une résolution NOM adresse IP pour faire fonctionner les autres fonctionnalités qui le constitut... mais ce n'est pas un protocole de résolution de Nom... ::
> dou mon "(bien que dans les deux cas on utilise un nom...nom netbios et nom DNS, qui peuvent....(ou non) etre les meme)"
> 
> Pour info :
> ...



OK g surement mal interprété ta définition du _"protocole"_ NetBios.

En ce qui concerne l'utilisation de NetBios ou DNS je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas ton point de vu.
Il est absoluement clair et net que pour un grand réseau (supérieur à 15 machines) l'utilisation d'un serveur DNS est inconstestable, car là, nous ne somme plus à 1 machine près.
Mais comment faire quand on a un réseau de 2 machines chez soit sur un NAT en DHCP (freebox) ?
Tu achètes une 3eme machine qui fera tourner un server DNS  ?
Personnellement, je n'ai pas les moyens de le faire .

Je pense donc que je vais éditer le fichier host d'OSX pour mettre en dur les IPs de mes machines windows, et également configurer des réservations d'IP sur @mac.
Je n'aime pas trop l'idée, mais malheureusement, je ne vois pas d'autres alternatives ...

Merci quand même !


----------



## canibal (21 Mars 2007)

adysoft a dit:


> OK g surement mal interprété ta définition du _"protocole"_ NetBios.
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'utilisation de NetBios ou DNS je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas ton point de vu.
> Il est absoluement clair et net que pour un grand réseau (supérieur à 15 machines) l'utilisation d'un serveur DNS est inconstestable, car là, nous ne somme plus à 1 machine près.
> ...



Et bien je dois avouer que j'essai tant que faire se peux d'inciter les gens a utiliser un router perso entre la box et le réseau interne... un routeur avec firmware flashable par un openwrt (http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware?action=show&redirect=toh)
Ainsi, réaliser un petit serveur DNS/DHCP avec même un peu de 802.1x devient très simple, et la seule machine qui tourne 24/24 c'est le routeur...

C'est dans ce genre de situation (la tienne)quon se rend compte a quel point il est compliqué de se faire plaisir avec des modules tout en un de chez free/orange etc... alors que de simple petit routeur tels que linksys wrt54gl te font la pluie et le beau temps car totalement personnalisable configurable et modulable...

Disons que je préfère des solutions libre et fiable plutot que des pseudo "protocoles" qui ne sont que des surcuches applicative propriétaire, qui devraient faciliter la mise en place de réseau, mais qui contiennent des failles (je parle de netbios comme de bonjour) et qui ne permettent pas la véritable mixité de machine sur un réseau...

Vala... sur mon réseau, j'ai un PC 3 mac et deux linux... si a chaque fois je dois passer deux heures sur chaque machine pour m'adapter aux protocoles de chacun c'est une perte de temps... surtout qu'il existe des protocoles extrêmement fiable que toutes les machines ont d'implémenté.... ça serait dommage de s'en passer....

Effectivement dans ton cas pour 3 machines le mieux est de déclarer en dur adresse IP et Nom... car la freebox ne permet pas de creer des entrés DNS... voilà une nouelle fonctionnalité qui n'est pas ouverte au publique... alors qu'elle est pourtant implémentée dans le routeur... une raison de plus d'acheter son propre routeur


----------

